
Icelandic whalers kill blue whale, activists say, first in 40 years - dfc
https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/12/europe/iceland-blue-whale-intl/index.html
======
ryanmercer
I can think of a semi-decent way of addressing this. Start issuing a Letter of
Marque to anyone that wants to patrol and challenge pirates annnnd just happen
to throw in a line or two about whaler vessels.

I bet after a few international news stories about some whalers being shredded
by 120mm guns the crews would start thinking up other ideas for income.

